# Were can I find out about?????



## THE TWINS-S4-B5 (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a new image on my cluster that looks like a disc or something. I can't see what it is and I don't have a book. I found this place and hoped that someone here is cool and can help. Is there a place that shows the warning lights and what they mean?


----------



## alexandru.andrus (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: Were can I find out about????? (THE TWINS-S4-B5)*

if it is (o) then it means the front brake pads are worn out or the sensors malfunctioning.


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

thats what im guesing you have for a sensor problem. mine came on as well. check your front pads,


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

here is a link which shows you what warning light means what, hope it helps








page 4/6 shows you the warning symbols.
http://www.audi.co.uk/etc/medi...e.pdf


----------

